# HCC leased homes report



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is an e-mail from Heath about HCC leased properties

Beaver Creek Village Hall – The home owners in Beaver Creek wrote in the by-laws that DC cannot own property in Beaver Creek, so we have to lease this property.  4 years remaining. (One of our first 4 properties)

Breckenridge – You know the story on this one.  (One of our first 4 properties)

Both Tuscany properties – We have a long term lease with the option to buy. A couple reasons for this, one is that the dollar is so week that financially, it doesn’t make since to purchase the properties right now.  Also, the developer has the properties zoned as commercial properties and non Italian residences cannot purchase commercial property in Italy.  So he is working on getting it rezoned to residential. 

Both Playa Del Carmen Properties - (One of our first 4 properties) We were actually under contract on a 3 BR ocean front home until hurricane Wilma come through and there was significant damage to the property.  We have several members with reservations on the books, so we needed to get a property there quickly, so we rented one of the units.  We felt that with all the new development projects going on in that region, that leasing these properties gave us an opportunity to watch that market and pick the best resort for our members.  We have 3 years remaining on the leases. 

Deer Valley – We have a long term lease with the option to buy.  When we started looking at properties in the area, we felt that the prices were way over priced and were starting to decline, so we leased this property to give us time for the market to adjust.  Also, we wanted to test that market and make sure that was there area for we wanted to be in or should we be in Park City/The Canyons.

Again, 4 of the 7 leased properties was HCC's first 4 properties when they started the club.


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Bill, that is a great update.  I wonder how some of the other DCs managed to get their homes in BC...must be leased as well then.  I presume then that this does not apply to Arrowhead.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the details bill.



> We were actually under contract on a 3 BR ocean front home until hurricane Wilma come through and there was significant damage to the property.


 huh. good to know (for me) they were looking at that originally, but theyve only added that 1 punta mita villa so far, compared to all the condos (south of the border alone)...



> watch that market and pick the best resort for our members


 VERY curious what theyre watching. like criteria -  villas? luxury?


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, I'd like to see more homes to vs condos.  Maybe the OBX property will satisfy our desires...for awhile anyway.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 12, 2007)

I just wanted to post a real answer from HCC about leasing homes as there is so MUCH FALSE speculation on this board from non-DC members, that I am starting to think that these discussions should be in an X-flies episode.


----------



## texdoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Bill.  I think there has been a great deal of concern among HCC members since "the news" about the Breckenridge lodge broke.  I feel much better after hearing the reasons behind the leased properties.  Hopefully we BUY from this point forward now that our membership base is expanding like it is.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

> High Country Club currently has long term leases on less than 25% of its 32 homes. High Country Club plans on leasing less than 5% of all future properties.


http://www.highcountryclub.com/about/CEO_Letter.asp

option to buy on 3/7 current leases. (tuscany, deer valley)
4th lease (beaver creek) is because they CANNOT own
2 leases are suggested to be placeholders (playa del carmen)

so only breckenridge was _JUST_ a lease or whatever, from my perspective


----------



## Transit (Nov 12, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I just wanted to post a real answer from HCC about leasing homes as there is so MUCH FALSE speculation on this board from non-DC members, that I am starting to think that these discussions should be in an X-flies episode.



As a non-owner I read the threads because I find it interesting. Keeping these dissussions open curbs rumor and false speculations even when unoptimistic posters chime in.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

true back and forth discussion is great. everyone benefits from it. ad hominem attacks, not so much.


----------



## vivalour (Nov 12, 2007)

<<now that our membership base is expanding like it is.>> re HCC

Anyone have a take on this in current numbers?


----------



## Bourne (Nov 12, 2007)

vivalour said:


> <<now that our membership base is expanding like it is.>> re HCC
> 
> Anyone have a take on this in current numbers?



As of last month, HCC has around 275+ full members. That is a confirmed fact. 

I am assuming that the actual number of members is around 350-400+. 

Also, based on a conversation with Heath, they are expecting to see a bump in membership stats as many of the fence sitters may be compelled to join at this point.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

heath said its "275 _private_ members"? if thats the case why wouldnt they specify that on their website?

no other club counts that way do they? ive certainly never seen anything to suggest anyone is counting anything other than *total* members.


----------



## texdoc (Nov 12, 2007)

275+ full time members with maybe 100 associate members--Great!

Now bring on more properties!!  Seems like we've been hearing about Outer Banks and Costa Rica for months now.  Any NEW properties close to being closed on?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

IMHO members to property is a valid comparative piece of information, and technically only accurate when youre talking about *total* members, not any subset.

OBX and Costa Rica are pending.
Lake Tahoe is under contract.


----------



## Tedpilot (Nov 12, 2007)

Number of memberships, whether "full memberships" or not is not that much of a concern to me.  What is, and I think more indicative of the health of the club is how many nights HCC provides in a year vs how many nights are booked against different membership types.  Herein gets to the quesiton of overall occupancy rates which I'd like to see at or below 50% to keep availability up, maintenance opportunity available, and the surge capacity to welcome new members with existing properties without upsetting the equalibrium of availability.  So, however that math works out is fine to me.

Though uncertain, I think that the current 275 estimated memberships is a total figure.  I'd be curious to see what the breakdown is between the different types/levels.


----------



## vivalour (Nov 12, 2007)

Tedpilot said:


> Number of memberships, whether "full memberships" or not is not that much of a concern to me.  Though uncertain, I think that the current 275 estimated memberships is a total figure.  I'd be curious to see what the breakdown is between the different types/levels.



Levels of memberships become significant when you look at the number of prime beach properties (e.g. Mexico, Turks) in relation to members who can book holidays one year ahead. I understand that private& corporate members should get more bang for their buck -- in terms of more exclusive access to high demand locations on "official" holidays. But it is a major barrier for affiliate members who can only book holidays 6 months ahead and have limited vacation time at their disposal. BTW, I seem to remember HCC membership numbers reported here  --in early August-- were 270-275. That's three months ago and I'd assume some increase since then...or maybe not?


----------



## WhiteSand (Nov 13, 2007)

We joined HCC as private members but we considered the membership options with fewer nights. I discussed the issue of being able to book holidays only 6 months ahead and Heath told me that for 5000 extra you could book holidays 1 yr ahead instead of only 6 months ahead.  They don't advertise it on the site but it seemed like an option they had offered before as he quoted the price and option as if it was a standard offering.  Heath seems willing to bend and adjust the contracts. I'd ask for whatever it is you want when you join and see what they say--HCC is motivated to attract members.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 13, 2007)

that option to add "extras" seems to have come with the latest update.

definitely a very positive thing.

its too bad they dont outline it all on their website.

at least quite a bit of it is discussed on here. thanks to vineyarder and bill.


----------



## vivalour (Nov 13, 2007)

<<I discussed the issue of being able to book holidays only 6 months ahead and Heath told me that for 5000 extra you could book holidays 1 yr ahead instead of only 6 months ahead.>>

Yes, I think he did mention that; the option of an affiliate with 1-year holiday booking for +$5,000. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 13, 2007)

ted, personally i do look at member to property as a variable.

however i do agree this sort of data is much more useful >
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=419232#post419232


----------

